# [GUIDE] [HOW-TO] [N00b Friendly] Install OFFICIAL CM10 Nightlies without K-EXEC *Updated 8-18-12*



## snoshreddax21

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
UPDATE 8-18-12: OFFICIAL CYANOGENMOD NIGHTLIES ARE UP.

Hey Guys, I haven't seen anyone post this yet so I figured I'd give it a shot. First and foremost, I take ABSOLUTELY NO CREDIT FOR ANYTHING IN THIS POST. Let it be known that none of this is my work and the purpose of this post is to consolidate information into an easy-to-follow guide. Also, I take no responsibility for any damage you do to your own phone. It's your responsibility to understand the risks involved and do your research before you make ANY modifications. If you'd like to use this guide for a project you're working on or another thread, that's fine with me. All I ask is that you give credit where it's due.

*BEFORE WE START. If you cannot follow detailed instructions, please don't bother using this guide as you're only going to waste your own time as well as mine. I won't be answering any questions or providing support for problems that are clearly covered in the guide.*

Now that we've achieved an unlocked bootloader, Cyanogenmod's team is already at work and has a build of CM10 up and running. (It's technically an alpha, but for me EVERYTHING works perfectly: data, wifi, bluetooth, GPS, MMS, camera, camcorder, the whole nine. The only thing I've found to NOT be working is NFC). The post can be found on both Cyanogenmod and Austen Dicken's Google+ page. Those can be found here:
https://plus.google....533781522/posts

A word of caution:
Since I'm not a Cyanogenmod developer, I have no control on the stability of their posted builds. So if you go through the guide and your MMS isn't working, there's not a whole lot I or anybody else can do for you at the moment considering these are still alpha builds. Although I mentioned everything works currently for me, I can neither guarantee this nor help you troubleshoot technical issues as I am not the developer of the ROM itself. On the other hand, if you have any questions or problems following the guide, I'm happy to help you out to the best of my ability. 

For this to work, you must be ROOTED and have an UNLOCKED bootloader. I'm not going to make a super-detailed write up on how to achieve both of these, but here's a general outline of steps for those that are new here. If you're already rooted and have your bootloader unlocked, you can skip straight to step 4.

*Pre-install:*
First, *BACKUP EVERYTHING*. Do a nandroid backup and backup your apps and data in Titanium if desired.

Install the latest Samsung USB drivers so your phone and your computer don't have any connection problems. Those can be found here:
http://www.samsung.c....CH-I535MBBVZW?
on the bottom under Manuals/Downloads and then Software.

I highly recommend backing up your IMEI incase something goes wrong. I'm not going to cover that here, all info can be found in this post:
http://forum.xda-dev....ghlight=backup
You have been warned.

*You need to have your SD Card formatted to FAT32. exFAT WILL NOT WORK*. So if you're like me and have a 64GB SD card, neither Android nor windows will let you format to FAT32 natively, so you have a few options.
Using command prompt within windows:
http://www.xoomforum....-fat-32-a.html
Use a disk management program like Acronis Disk Director (I think they may have a free trial but don't quote me on that).
http://www.acronis.c..../diskdirector/

Then, you may want to Odin back to stock using the latest Samsung firmware. Now, you DO NOT need to Odin back to stock for the rest of this guide to work. But it should fix any 4G/3G data problems you may have been having on custom k-exec ROMs and I thought it was a good idea to start completely fresh now that we have total freedom. So if you were having bad experience on any custom ROMs with a flaky data connection or GPS taking a long time to lock, give it a try and see if it fixes things for you.
If you're going to give it a try, *both the Odin program and stock Odin firmware can be found in this post*:
http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1755386
Download the latest version of Odin and the latest stock firmware version. Extract the Odin zip and load it up. Click the PDA button, find the stock firmware you just downloaded. Boot into download mode on your phone by powering down, then powering back up while holding the home and volume down buttons. Click start in the odin window. This process should take a while. After your phone reboots, get through the setup and dial *2767*3855#. Your phone will reset and you'll be COMPLETELY back to stock and any radio/hardware connection issues should be fixed. If you're still having problems let me know.

*Now, to the fun part.*

*1. Root your phone.*
NoxiousNinja's GS3DebugFSRoot Tool is the easiest and most foolproof way I've found. Read the directions in the post and follow the instructions in the command prompt window. Very easy and lightweight.
http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1792342
As you continue throughout this process, pay careful attention to the prompts as it will ask you for [y/n] responses that you must confirm. After finishing, go into the newly installed Superuser app and on the far left panel, click where it says "tap to check for updates." Then click "update" on the bottom EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE NEWEST VERSION. I don't know why it works, but it does.

*2. Flash a custom recovery.*
Download mmmeff's EZ Recovery flashing app from the play store. Just search for "EZ Recovery" and you'll find it. Once installed, make sure you allow root access, then select "CWM 6.0.1.0" from the dropdown *(NOT THE TOUCH VERSION AND NOT TWRP *. It just makes it easier on everyone if something goes wrong. I can personally confirm that the touch version is incompatible. Some users are reporting TWRP is working fine, so you can try that at your own risk but I can't provide any support if it doesn't work for you since I haven't tried it myself.), make sure you have the "Recovery" toggle selected on the left, and click "flash recovery". Don't worry about rebooting yet as we still have a few things to do. The thread for the app can be found at:
http://rootzwiki.com....s/page__st__10

*3. Unlock your bootloader.*
I've also chosen to use mmmeff's Bootloader unlocking app from the play store for this guide as it is universally acceptable no matter what operating system everyone is running. In the play store, search for "GS3 EZ Unlock". Once installed, again make sure you allow root access and then click the HUGE button in the middle. It only takes a few seconds and then you're done. Thread is here: 
http://rootzwiki.com....ur-bootloader/

*4. Flash Cyanogenmod.*
First, you'll need some downloads. You can use the Cyanogenmod 10 Alpha build or a nightly CM10 build.
Cyanogenmod 10 ALPHA build:
http://goo.gl/RYzHT
MD5: 3662de3c8942f19dc95ca911207b1602
CM10 Nightlies can be found at:
http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw
Jellybean GAPPS:
http://goo.im/gapps/...0726-signed.zip
Mirror:
http://www.mediafire...63l7wtwlc09923c
MD5: f62cfe4a827202899919fd932d5246d7
Put both of these zips on the root of your SD card.
Before you get all trigger happy, we need to do some things first. 

For those of you who are new at this, I'll say it again, *BACKUP EVERYTHING*. This next step will wipe everything on your phone.

*INSTRUCTIONS FOR FLASHING A NEW INSTALL OF CYANOGENMOD:*
Now, boot into recovery (power off and then power back on while holding the home and volume up buttons) and wipe SYSTEM, DATA, CACHE (all can be found in Mounts/Storage menu), and DALVIK CACHE (can be found in advanced menu). A system wipe is not technically necessary but I did it just to make sure I didn't have any problems. Then, go into "install zip from SD card," then "choose zip from SD card". First, flash the Cyanogenmod zip, and after that finishes flash the Gapps zip. Go back a couple levels, click "reboot system now," and you're done!

*INSTRUCTIONS FOR FLASHING AN UPDATED BUILD OF CYANOGENMOD*
Now that you have a working install of Cyanogenmod, it gets a lot easier. If you're currently on the Alpha build and are switching to the new nightly builds, I would HIGHLY recommend you perform a FULL wipe including system, data, and both caches. Some people moved from the alpha to nightlies and were having problems so if you do a full wipe the first time you'll be fine. If you want to update from a nightly build to a newer nightly, all you should need to do is wipe both caches.

I hope this helped at least a few people, I tried to arrange it into as easy of a guide as I could. Please let me know if you see any problems or necessary changes and I'll try to keep this thread updated as new builds are upped. *TO EVERYONE THAT IS NEW HERE, PLEASE DO NOT BUG DEVELOPERS WITH STUPID QUESTIONS REGARDING RELEASE DATES OR PROGRESS. I can assure you that they're working hard, we got a full release the day after our bootloader got unlocked. So be patient, nightlies and beta versions of CM and AOKP will come soon enough.*

If you're interested, after you're done you can try flashing a new radio and/or kernel. Unless you're having problems, I wouldn't recommend you try this unless you know what you're doing because you could make things worse. Consider yourselves warned. Radios and instructions can be found in Invisiblek's thread here:
http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1788313
Do some research on kernels, but at the time of writing I can recommend imoseyon's Leankernel. That and instructions are here:
http://rootzwiki.com....05-beta-81612/
*N00bs, Both of ^these^ steps above are completely optional and if you do choose to try them THIS THREAD is NOT the place to ask for support. Realize that before you start messing with stuff you don't understand.*

If this guide helped you out, please consider hitting the thanks button. 

Thanks









As per request, here's some initial screenshots:


----------



## kisypher

TWRP worked fine for me.


----------



## iambeast

How is battery life compared to stock?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Goose306

Good writeup - some clarification:

Unlocked BL = we should be able to use any recovery (feasibly) as we don't need to kexec anymore.

That being said I'm still on 6.0.1.0 - its the best I've found so far as the others have caused me issues in one form or another. But just sayin'

Also I'd link in IMEI backup as well in the OP, at least as an option. Being as its real and its not gauranteed you won't be stuck in roaming at this point on the Verizon variant if you DON'T have a backup, it is always a good idea to have one before you start flashing away.


----------



## PerCompLLC

kisypher said:


> TWRP worked fine for me.


^^ This ^^


----------



## IrishCream

Great write up... you may want to stay away from using the words FULLY STABLE CM10 as this is still an Unofficial Alpha Release.

Plenty of stuff NOT working on this build.. NFC, some SOD issues, etc


----------



## davidnc

Thinking of giving this Rom a whirl.Just waiting for more feedback as to whats working and whats not working,as well as battery life .Thanks


----------



## Cruiserdude

I need to know if Netflix works on this, thanks!


----------



## houseboatwayne

Thank you so much. It was driving nuts trying to find the current build. Really happy with this build. Can't wait to 3g during my daily travels.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psufan5

Would this still have the IMEI issues ?


----------



## Travisimo

psufan5 said:


> Would this still have the IMEI issues ?


The IMEI issue is independent of which rom or recovery you are running, as well as whether your bootloader is locked or unlocked. It's an issue without an identifiable cause yet, so it can pop up at any time (though from anecdotal reports it is still fairly rare). The loss of IMEI has occurred to amateur and experienced crackers alike, so it's not something that is necessarily caused by making a mistake in the cracking process.

So until you see a ubiquitous and permanent fix for this issue, your best course of action is to backup your NV by using QPST as outlined in this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802024

If you don't have this backup, you risk losing your IMEI. And although you can get it back without a backup of NV, you risk being in permanent roaming mode.

That's my understanding of it.


----------



## Goose306

Travisimo said:


> The IMEI issue is independent of which rom or recovery you are running, as well as whether your bootloader is locked or unlocked. It's an issue without an identifiable cause yet, so it can pop up at any time (though from anecdotal reports it is still fairly rare). The loss of IMEI has occurred to amateur and experienced crackers alike, so it's not something that is necessarily caused by making a mistake in the cracking process.
> 
> So until you see a ubiquitous and permanent fix for this issue, your best course of action is to backup your NV by using QPST as outlined in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802024
> 
> If you don't have this backup, you risk losing your IMEI. And although you can get it back without a backup of NV, you risk being in permanent roaming mode.
> 
> That's my understanding of it.


You are 100% correct

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## kisypher

Unfortunately, no Netflix.



Cruiserdude said:


> I need to know if Netflix works on this, thanks!


----------



## fumbalah

Does NFC work on this?


----------



## kisypher

When i try to check the NFC box in settings it just "grays out" and won't let me do anything else with it.



fumbalah said:


> Does NFC work on this?


----------



## jr313

My camera is not working. Its weird I can't even ss the error I'm getting when opening it but I can take ss out of the camera.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bishaarcc

I was running this rom (STABLE CM10 without K-EXEC *UNLOCKED) and then I wanted to install synergyRom, I was waiting the normal boot up but my phone stuck on Samsung logo and then automatically shuts off by it's self. I tried to boot in recovery or oding but it will just come samsung iscreen. anyone has an I dea? thanks.... I also had unlocked the boot-loader and I use cwm recovery 6.01 something like that....


----------



## snoshreddax21

IrishCream said:


> Good writeup - some clarification:
> 
> Unlocked BL = we should be able to use any recovery (feasibly) as we don't need to kexec anymore.
> 
> That being said I'm still on 6.0.1.0 - its the best I've found so far as the others have caused me issues in one form or another. But just sayin'
> 
> Also I'd link in IMEI backup as well in the OP, at least as an option. Being as its real and its not gauranteed you won't be stuck in roaming at this point on the Verizon variant if you DON'T have a backup, it is always a good idea to have one before you start flashing away.


OP updated.


----------



## bishaarcc

bishaarcc said:


> I was running this rom (STABLE CM10 without K-EXEC *UNLOCKED) and then I wanted to install synergyRom, I was waiting the normal boot up but my phone stuck on Samsung logo and then automatically shuts off by it's self. I tried to boot in recovery or oding but it will just come samsung iscreen. anyone has an I dea? thanks.... I also had unlocked the boot-loader and I use cwm recovery 6.01 something like that....


 acually I was able to get recovery and restore my backup, so it's perfect, but I wonder why it happened! lol, thanks everyone though....


----------



## driphter

NFC is the only thing not working for me. Super smooth and fast fast fast! Finally found where we turn off capacitive button back lighting settings>>advanced>>sensors>>enable keys backlight

This is my new daily driver fersure!!


----------



## dshudson

Didn't work for me, I get an error saying something about my sd card.. Now recovery doesn't even have my latest backup.. I'm f'd. I think what happened is my backup went to the phones internal memory, because when I rebooted to recovery after that, recovery thought my sd card was the internal.. Then I installed a new ver. of recovery and it started to reconize my sd again.. but I wiped, probably wiping my only gs3 backup and this method is not working.. however I can still use recovery just fine.. anybody have any suggestions now.. thanks in advance


----------



## snoshreddax21

dshudson said:


> Didn't work for me, I get an error saying something about my sd card.. Now recovery doesn't even have my latest backup.. I'm f'd


Reformat your SD Card to FAT32 and try again. If you're trying to restore from a NANDROID backup you'll need to be on the same recovery version you made the backup on. If all else fails, you can always Odin back to stock and start fresh.


----------



## dshudson

Awesome, I will give that a try, thanks.


----------



## dshudson

dshudson said:


> Awesome, I will give that a try, thanks.


nope.. didn't help. here is what the error says (assert failed: getprop ('ro.product.device') == "d2vzw" || getprop ("ro.build.product") == d2vzw" e:error in /sdcard/cm-1020120816-unofficial-d2vzw.zip (status 7) installation aborted


----------



## snoshreddax21

dshudson said:


> nope.. didn't help. here is what the error says (assert failed: getprop ('ro.product.device') == "d2vzw" || getprop ("ro.build.product") == d2vzw" e:error in /sdcard/cm-1020120816-unofficial-d2vzw.zip (status 7) installation aborted


You used CWM Touch recovery didn't you.


----------



## dshudson

snoshreddax21 said:


> You used CWM Touch recovery didn't you.


i'm using v5.8.4.5.. Please help, i have no phone


----------



## dshudson

dshudson said:


> i'm using v5.8.4.5.. Please help, i have no phone


so.. Yes is that bad?


----------



## snoshreddax21

dshudson said:


> so.. Yes is that bad?


PLEASE READ THE DIRECTIONS. I made it explicitly clear that CWM touch WILL NOT WORK. If you already wiped everything you're gonna need to start from scratch. Follow the guide including the pre install section.


----------



## dshudson

ok ok "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Download the latest version of Odin and the latest stock firmware version." [/background]

can you post a link for the stock firmware?


----------



## dshudson

snoshreddax21 said:


> PLEASE READ THE DIRECTIONS. I made it explicitly clear that CWM touch WILL NOT WORK. If you already wiped everything you're gonna need to start from scratch. Follow the guide including the pre install section.


 hwo can i follow the guide if i can't even start the phone.. it just stays on samsung logo


----------



## snoshreddax21

dshudson said:


> hwo can i follow the guide if i can't even start the phone.. it just stays on samsung logo


You have to Odin back to stock because you flashed the wrong recovery and wiped everything. Your phone essentially has no operating system right now because you wiped the system partition without flashing a replacement. So please, follow the guide starting with the pre install and everything will be fine and dandy for you in no time. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dshudson

snoshreddax21 said:


> You have to Odin back to stock because you flashed the wrong recovery and wiped everything. Your phone essentially has no operating system right now because you wiped the system partition without flashing a replacement. So please, follow the guide starting with the pre install and everything will be fine and dandy for you in no time.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Thanks.. I'm all set, loading image as we speak.. all this could have been avoided if i backed up more often.. I should be good now. Thanks.


----------



## Droosh

Nice beginners guide! I'd consider adding in a couple of optional steps:
1. Links to latest Samsung drivers and latest Oden software
2. Link to the updated radios that can be flashed in Oden.
3. Link to a good non-kexec AOSP custom Kernel. Noobs might like to know that this step is optional and can be flashed right after CM10 before their first boot. LeanKernel V.5 Beta is what I would recommend now. (More will come out soon.)
4. A comment about resetting Google Wallet before they format system or intall a new ROM (just to be safe.)


----------



## Xeneize480

Netflix is not woring =(


----------



## xliderider

+1 on updating OP to include flashing updated radio/modem files. Noticed the screen shot showed an older modem file.


----------



## GserMx

Can I flash this ROM with TWRP 2.2 recovery? Or should I use cwm 6.0.1.0

Thanks


----------



## Xeneize480

GserMx said:


> Can I flash this ROM with TWRP 2.2 recovery? Or should I use cwm 6.0.1.0
> 
> Thanks


You can do it with both. I like CWM better =) old school!


----------



## dag

Does anyone know how to get the punctuation bar above the keyboard to work? The old ICS keyboard I used before this rom had a bar above the keyboard that would display several punctuation marks once you finished a word. I didn't realize how much I used the punctuation symbols there. Anyone know? I thought the jellybean keyboard would have it by default - my nexus 7 keyboard does.


----------



## snoshreddax21

Droosh said:


> Does anyone know how to get the punctuation bar above the keyboard to work? The old ICS keyboard I used before this rom had a bar above the keyboard that would display several punctuation marks once you finished a word. I didn't realize how much I used the punctuation symbols there. Anyone know? I thought the jellybean keyboard would have it by default - my nexus 7 keyboard does.


Dude, you need Swiftkey. Just try it for a week. I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dag

snoshreddax21 said:


> Dude, you need Swiftkey. Just try it for a week. I promise you won't be disappointed.


I'm trying it right now, I've always been a fan of the stock keyboard though.


----------



## snoshreddax21

xliderider said:


> Nice beginners guide! I'd consider adding in a couple of optional steps:
> 1. Links to latest Samsung drivers and latest Oden software
> 2. Link to the updated radios that can be flashed in Oden.
> 3. Link to a good non-kexec AOSP custom Kernel. Noobs might like to know that this step is optional and can be flashed right after CM10 before their first boot. LeanKernel V.5 Beta is what I would recommend now. (More will come out soon.)
> 4. A comment about resetting Google Wallet before they format system or intall a new ROM (just to be safe.)


OP updated.


----------



## kisypher

Attached is what i got today as far as screen time. 17H 30M on battery.



iambeast said:


> How is battery life compared to stock?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## jhssal

For some reasons I didn't have a good luck on battery life.... so for the time being, I switched to synergy...


----------



## Nght12

So far the build is awesome
Thanks for your hard work. I risked it and just used the terminal emulator backup, everything works fine for me though


----------



## lamb0985

Working great here! Many thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SyddyS

Suggest linking to the Official Nightlies that just went up last night. Hooray, first time my device has been on the official list since CM started!

Sent from my CM10 SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dutchy716

Awesome. Thank you for the guide. Everything went buttery smooth and I have the new CM10 nightly up and running. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Droosh

Better thread for Noobs IMEI back-up:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/


----------



## Droosh

Also,
FYI - people are having troubles because they elected to use the GApps in the OP. There are many builds of GApps out there. FWIW, I use this one:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31532-gap...ackage-081112/

Also, the talk of nightlies is premature. From Austens G+:
"Important: The first nightlies may not have the subscription RIL fix (fixes Mms) in them as it hasn't been merged yet (should be approved today or tomorrow). Until that time I would recommend staying on the alpha build I posted yesterday. If you want to track the status of this fix, it's here: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/21492/."
https://plus.google.com/105844328547...ts/ZbZKmgjtU3i


----------



## snoshreddax21

OP Updated with info of nightlies.


----------



## flameinthefire

can google wallet be installed on cm10?


----------



## J_Dav1

flameinthefire said:


> can google wallet be installed on cm10?


I believe nfc is have trouble from what I've heard. I had wallet on Synergy, but haven't tried since I moved to CM10.


----------



## headcheese

Its gonna be nice not having 700 mb ROMs and 2 gig backups

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tone Capone

Is anybody else having very flaky 3G data? I have had it on Kexec AOKP and CM10. I thought I might get lucky once non Kexec CM10 was available...no luck.


----------



## troyhatton

Tone Capone said:


> Is anybody else having very flaky 3G data? I have had it on Kexec AOKP and CM10. I thought I might get lucky once non Kexec CM10 was available...no luck.


Fitsnugly's Euroskank build has the RIL commits in his the build I believe. I have had zero issues with it. It is running very well other than a media wakelock but that is something on my end in Play Music I believe causing it...

Link:
http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=cm10&device=d2vzw


----------



## Tone Capone

troyhatton said:


> Fitsnugly's Euroskank build has the RIL commits in his the build


Are the RIL commits what will fix 3G data? I thought that was for MMS.

Where might I find his build?

I was ninja'd. You provided the link. Thanks.


----------



## Goose306

Tone Capone said:


> Are the RIL commits what will fix 3G data? I thought that was for MMS.
> 
> Where might I find his build?
> 
> I was ninja'd. You provided the link. Thanks.


Invisblek's latest, CVPCS's latest, and fitsnugly/euroskank's all have the new RIL commits. So does the latest AOKP JB preview, but there's some other stuff being worked on there right now. MMS is fixed, it also has commits to make 3G less flaky and the hand-off between 4G/3G better. It still isn't stock for 3G stability or handoff, but its better basically.


----------



## snoshreddax21

Goose306 said:


> Invisblek's latest, CVPCS's latest, and fitsnugly/euroskank's all have the new RIL commits. So does the latest AOKP JB preview, but there's some other stuff being worked on there right now. MMS is fixed, it also has commits to make 3G less flaky and the hand-off between 4G/3G better. It still isn't stock for 3G stability or handoff, but its better basically.


Yeah, Goose is right. The RIL commits will most likely take care of any data/mms/nfc problems you may have. Cyanogenmod is in the process of implementing the RIL commits into its official nightlies so we should have a near flawless build soon enough.


----------



## KingVeto

Is anyone having battery charging issues? I'm not sure if maybe I've just worn the battery out by flashing and rebooting a bunch of times in a row, but my battery seems to be hovering at the 6-7% mark. I backed up my IMEI through the process outlined here (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/) before I flashed.....I'm wondering if I messed something up after backing up my IMEI. The ROM works great, though.....just wondering if anyone is having a similar issue.....


----------



## KaneD20

So, I'm having an issue where on the initial boot up everything is great. Then when the phone is reset it goes throught the "Activation" phase. I press the four corners of the screen to skip and then I loose my phone #. I can make calls but can not receive. I've tried to Odin back to stock rooted... then re-load the CM 10 8-18-2012 Nightly build and the same issue.

Whenever I reboot my phone for the first time I loose my phone number and can't get it back unless I reinstall CM 10 or restore a backup from stock.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Xeneize480

KaneD20 said:


> So, I'm having an issue where on the initial boot up everything is great. Then when the phone is reset it goes throught the "Activation" phase. I press the four corners of the screen to skip and then I loose my phone #. I can make calls but can not receive. I've tried to Odin back to stock rooted... then re-load the CM 10 8-18-2012 Nightly build and the same issue.
> 
> Whenever I reboot my phone for the first time I loose my phone number and can't get it back unless I reinstall CM 10 or restore a backup from stock.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


That's a weird issue!!!


----------



## junior.youngman

I don't think it has been mentioned and i went through the posts. But is anyone else haveing the issue of when a sms message is long it pops up saying message not sent . then it sends but it doesnt send the entire message. Running cm10 alpha


----------



## gowipe

KaneD20 said:


> So, I'm having an issue where on the initial boot up everything is great. Then when the phone is reset it goes throught the "Activation" phase. I press the four corners of the screen to skip and then I loose my phone #. I can make calls but can not receive. I've tried to Odin back to stock rooted... then re-load the CM 10 8-18-2012 Nightly build and the same issue.
> 
> Whenever I reboot my phone for the first time I loose my phone number and can't get it back unless I reinstall CM 10 or restore a backup from stock.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


I have the phone # issue too. I can make and receive calls. MMS after reboot no go. Other than that it great.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

MMS issue is because the officials haven't approved the MMS/RIL fixes yet. Unofficial have had them for a few days now

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## KingVeto

Charging problem remedied....apparently I rolled over my the plug-end of my charger with my office chair at some point.....hahaha.


----------



## KaneD20

Goose306 said:


> MMS issue is because the officials haven't approved the MMS/RIL fixes yet. Unofficial have had them for a few days now
> 
> Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


Ok cool, so flashing an "unofficial" build should resolve this issue for now? I have the one from 8-16. I will try that.


----------



## snoshreddax21

KaneD20 said:


> So, I'm having an issue where on the initial boot up everything is great. Then when the phone is reset it goes throught the "Activation" phase. I press the four corners of the screen to skip and then I loose my phone #. I can make calls but can not receive. I've tried to Odin back to stock rooted... then re-load the CM 10 8-18-2012 Nightly build and the same issue.
> 
> Whenever I reboot my phone for the first time I loose my phone number and can't get it back unless I reinstall CM 10 or restore a backup from stock.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


Try flashing a new radio and rebooting. If that doesn't solve your problems, you may need to start over from scratch.


----------



## esotericlife

Goose306 said:


> MMS issue is because the officials haven't approved the MMS/RIL fixes yet. Unofficial have had them for a few days now
> 
> Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


yeah have the same problem. Regular texting works until you switch to MMS like attaching a picture (which i need! LOL). Is there a bug reporting forum (bug tracker?) for cm10?


----------



## KaneD20

KaneD20 said:


> Ok cool, so flashing an "unofficial" build should resolve this issue for now? I have the one from 8-16. I will try that.


Ok cool. So far, that seems to have worked. I flashed the CM 10 version from 8-16 and it is working fine. Have rebooted several times and my phone number is still there. Thanks for the heads up Goose!


----------



## junior.youngman

junior.youngman said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned and i went through the posts. But is anyone else haveing the issue of when a sms message is long it pops up saying message not sent . then it sends but it doesnt send the entire message. Running cm10 alpha


nevermid answered my own question. split sms after 160 characters wasn't checked by default.


----------



## esotericlife

esotericlife said:


> yeah have the same problem. Regular texting works until you switch to MMS like attaching a picture (which i need! LOL). Is there a bug reporting forum (bug tracker?) for cm10?


Anyone know if tonight's nightly will fix the MMS issue?


----------



## headcheese

esotericlife said:


> Anyone know if tonight's nightly will fix the MMS issue?


check the changelog. there was a commit at around 11 am for the d2vzw but im not sure if thats the fix or not.

http://r.cyanogenmod...atus:merged,n,z

edit: heres the one i was referring to: http://r.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/21493/


----------



## ThePipeLayer

NEW NIGHTLY POSTED! START THE CRACK FLASHING!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## headcheese

I really want to be on cm10 but my WiFi doesn't seem to work on any of the builds??

It says is connected but no data flowing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackTheRipper

I don't think the roms have anything to do with your wifi, I could be wrong. Just flashed this. Awesomeness. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## psufan5

any word on the MMS? Also, what other major issues does this rom have at this stage? Thanks.


----------



## JackTheRipper

I've not found any issues yet. Yet being the optimal word here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## KaneD20

So far, I've notice that the issue w/ the missing phone # seems to be resolved on the 8-20 build. However, I've not noticed that the Play Store does not open at all. Anyone else? I flashed the build that was posted at 8:42. I figured that was the most up to date one.

Restored back to CVPS' 8-16 "unofficial" build which has been much more stable than either 8-18 or 8-20 "official" builds so far.


----------



## ThePipeLayer

KaneD20 said:


> So far, I've notice that the issue w/ the missing phone # seems to be resolved on the 8-20 build. However, I've not noticed that the Play Store does not open at all. Anyone else? I flashed the build that was posted at 8:42. I figured that was the most up to date one.
> 
> Restored back to CVPS' 8-16 "unofficial" build which has been much more stable than either 8-18 or 8-20 "official" builds so far.


Not one problem here. Play store works fine and mms is fixed. This has to be the most stable build yet from cm10.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## 4FatSno

No problems with play store either.
CM10 rocks!


sent from outerspace


----------



## headcheese

i got wifi working after restoring back to stock and flashing cm10 again. accidentaly wiped the internal sd DOh!


----------



## KaneD20

ThePipeLayer said:


> Not one problem here. Play store works fine and mms is fixed. This has to be the most stable build yet from cm10.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


Which build did you flash? The one from 8:42 or 2:14?


----------



## kennyho35

So I'm o. Synergy 1.7. Wanna flash cm10 what are the steps exactly do I need rom back anything up or can I just flash via cwm6? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ThePipeLayer

KaneD20 said:


> Which build did you flash? The one from 8:42 or 2:14?


The 2:14 build.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## ThePipeLayer

kennyho35 said:


> So I'm o. Synergy 1.7. Wanna flash cm10 what are the steps exactly do I need rom back anything up or can I just flash via cwm6? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Just flash whatever you want via cwm. Yes to your answer.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## techjpo

For those on the newest "Nightly". Are you having any screen flicker issues? Thanks.


----------



## headcheese

techjpo said:


> For those on the newest "Nightly". Are you having any screen flicker issues? Thanks.


Yea. really quick and random. I'm on euroskanks build.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gowipe

yes on flicker official cm10 818 and imos .6 kernel


----------



## techjpo

I'm on the Alpha and was getting it and just wondered if it was gone. Thanks for responses.


----------



## techjpo

Has anyone come from Synergy r46 to the CM Nightly? Preference? Thanks again.


----------



## HCTBVUM

kennyho35 said:


> So I'm o. Synergy 1.7. Wanna flash cm10 what are the steps exactly do I need rom back anything up or can I just flash via cwm6? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


full wipe first just to be safe


----------



## Travisimo

techjpo said:


> For those on the newest "Nightly". Are you having any screen flicker issues? Thanks.


I'm on the official 8/20 cm10 nightly and have NO flickering whatsoever. Not running a custom kernel or anything.


----------



## spiderj

is there not a task manager in CWM? I am so used to just holding down the home button to get to the task manager to kill apps or clear memory. where do you do this in CWM?


----------



## J_Dav1

HCTBVUM said:


> full wipe first just to be safe


Definitely backup and do a full wipe. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese

spiderj said:


> is there not a task manager in CWM? I am so used to just holding down the home button to get to the task manager to kill apps or clear memory. where do you do this in CWM?


I'm confused at your question. Do you mean clockwork mod recovery or the ROM cyanogen mod 10?

There is no need to kill any tasks in recovery cause that's the only thing running.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenlantan

I'm pretty sure they meant CM10, friend. You can't hold down the home button to do anything in CWM.


----------



## SilentNN

To those with flickering screens, have you checked "Disable HW overlays" in Settings>Developer options? (It resets upon reboot iirc)


----------



## droidxuser123

Im still using CVPCS unofficial build
would you guys reccommend to get the new nightlies?


----------



## ombracol

droidxuser123 said:


> Im still using CVPCS unofficial build
> would you guys reccommend to get the new nightlies?


Nightlies is amazing performance is insane with equally amazing battery life..scoring 8700 on antutu with stock 1.5ghz kernel ..only thing that ive noticed is nfc doesnt work and netflix...hulu and youtube and videos works great

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## psufan5

Is there a way to get LED notifications to work better?


----------



## spiderj

headcheese said:


> I'm confused at your question. Do you mean clockwork mod recovery or the ROM cyanogen mod 10?
> 
> There is no need to kill any tasks in recovery cause that's the only thing running.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


My apologies, I meant CM10.


----------



## spiderj

I am also having an issue with random reboots. also, even though I set my ringtone and my volume is up, my ringer does not work, only vibrate.

EDIT: disregard the ringer issue. Something with the profiles was screwy even though I didnt mess with them. just set them to default and ringer works now.

Still having the random reboot issue. Twice it was when opening camera app, one other time when just looking in my app drawer.


----------



## headcheese

spiderj said:


> My apologies, I meant CM10.


Well you can go into settings>apps for a task manager.

There's some also some tweaks you can do in settings>developer options. Like hold back button to kill.

Personally I never mess with any of this and let my phone do its thing. Occasionally I will kill an app if its acting up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123

ombracol said:


> Nightlies is amazing performance is insane with equally amazing battery life..scoring 8700 on antutu with stock 1.5ghz kernel ..only thing that ive noticed is nfc doesnt work and netflix...hulu and youtube and videos works great
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


are you using the latest nightly

Installed latest nightly without wiping system, everything good so far


----------



## spiderj

where are the change logs for the nightlies? or are there any?


----------



## KaneD20

KaneD20 said:


> So far, I've notice that the issue w/ the missing phone # seems to be resolved on the 8-20 build. However, I've not noticed that the Play Store does not open at all. Anyone else? I flashed the build that was posted at 8:42. I figured that was the most up to date one.
> 
> Restored back to CVPS' 8-16 "unofficial" build which has been much more stable than either 8-18 or 8-20 "official" builds so far.


Ok... I'm dumb. The issue I was having with this was that I was formatting the 'system' and I didn't re-install the g-apps! lol... wow I'm dumb. Re-flashed gapps, along w/ the newest official build and everything is working fine.

Thanks for any input back though guys/gals.


----------



## headcheese

spiderj said:


> where are the change logs for the nightlies? or are there any?


http://r.cyanogenmod.com/#/q/status:merged,n,z

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kisypher

LOL... I did the exact same thing last night, i wiped system and forgot to install Gapps. CM10 seems to be the best AOSP ROM right now. AOKP, from what I gather from reading through the thread here on Rootz seems to have all kinds of issues. Kind of a cluster f*ck mess, really. I hope AOKP finds a good device maintainer to sort that out. So far with the CM10 nightlies I haven't had a SoD or any random reboots using the latest Imoseyon kernel. Only issue I have had so far is that little screen flicker thing once in a while.



headcheese said:


> Ok... I'm dumb. The issue I was having with this was that I was formatting the 'system' and I didn't re-install the g-apps! lol... wow I'm dumb. Re-flashed gapps, along w/ the newest official build and everything is working fine.
> 
> Thanks for any input back though guys/gals.


----------



## spiderj

Noob question... When I boot, the load up screen says CM9 not 10. The settings show 10, just wondered why that was


----------



## kisypher

They just don't have the new boot animation ready to go yet, so they're using the old one.



spiderj said:


> Noob question... When I boot, the load up screen says CM9 not 10. The settings show 10, just wondered why that was


----------



## Princesation

does anyone know if exFAT will ever be supported ? I can live with FAT32 but I want the ability to transfer files larger than 4gb . That's why I got the 64gb sdxc


----------



## NotJustAPhone

Princesation said:


> does anyone know if exFAT will ever be supported ? I can live with FAT32 but I want the ability to transfer files larger than 4gb . That's why I got the 64gb sdxc


Unlikely as exFAT is a proprietary Microsoft file system that has been patented.

Sent from my SGSIII


----------



## Chakra

Princesation said:


> does anyone know if exFAT will ever be supported ? I can live with FAT32 but I want the ability to transfer files larger than 4gb . That's why I got the 64gb sdxc


Once the source code for our devices in jelly bean has been released it will be supported, but until then it's not possible.


----------



## kennyho35

Any idea as to why Netflix instant working?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidxuser123

kisypher said:


> LOL... I did the exact same thing last night, i wiped system and forgot to install Gapps. CM10 seems to be the best AOSP ROM right now. AOKP, from what I gather from reading through the thread here on Rootz seems to have all kinds of issues. Kind of a cluster f*ck mess, really. I hope AOKP finds a good device maintainer to sort that out. So far with the CM10 nightlies I haven't had a SoD or any random reboots using the latest Imoseyon kernel. Only issue I have had so far is that little screen flicker thing once in a while.


under developer options there should be an option like turn off/on HW overlay and it should stop the flickering issue


----------



## synrgi

kisypher said:


> They just don't have the new boot animation ready to go yet, so they're using the old one.


Edit: See here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32792-cm10boot-anim-new-cm10-boot-animation/


----------



## droidxuser123

synrgi said:


> With the new CM10 boot animation about to be approved, I went ahead and rebuilt the latest nightly with the new boot anim included.
> Crack flashers enjoy!
> 
> http://www.mediafire...rb0epl3u8gj2cps
> 
> MD5: d564a204ff1b43c2c8a415399576b7dc
> 
> Edit: Just realized I derped the filename, the date is incorrect, this build is actually newer than the 0821 nightly on get.cm.


cant we just move the bootanimation file into the system? or is it a must to flash the entire cm10 zip again

also just wipe caches right


----------



## synrgi

droidxuser123 said:


> cant we just move the bootanimation file into the system? or is it a must to flash the entire cm10 zip again
> 
> also just wipe caches right


You might be able to just move the boot anim, but the animation is actually a different size now (it's square), so I'm not entirely sure. You can try if you'd like. I always build my own nightlies for code testing anyways, so I didn't consider it. Wiping caches is all I did, works same as latest nightly, just a snazzy new boot anim!

Edit: Here's the boot animation zip: http://www.mediafire.com/?gots53gcfvhfmyp

MD5: 18e3f1485ce907e466b6bbecac128c01


----------



## droidxuser123

synrgi said:


> You might be able to just move the boot anim, but the animation is actually a different size now (it's square), so I'm not entirely sure. You can try if you'd like. I always build my own nightlies for code testing anyways, so I didn't consider it. Wiping caches is all I did, works same as latest nightly, just a snazzy new boot anim!


okay so when is this animation be fully integrated into the nightly builds?

also downloading now, will be back with results. Do I need to reflash gapps?


----------



## synrgi

droidxuser123 said:


> okay so when is this animation be fully integrated into the nightly builds?
> 
> also downloading now, will be back with results. Do I need to reflash gapps?


Edit: I posted bootanimation.zip in a new thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32792-cm10boot-anim-new-cm10-boot-animation/


----------



## droidxuser123

synrgi said:


> Hold up, let me reupload the build. I left my WIP audio edits in, which coincidentally breaks audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to test first simply replacing the bootanimation zip, since that's much easier. If that doesn't work b/c of different resolution wtv, then I'll throw up a non-broken build.


okay, you might want to remove your file from MF just in case


----------



## synrgi

droidxuser123 said:


> okay, you might want to remove your file from MF just in case


Of course







I prefer not breaking other people's phones, just my own!

Edit:

Replacing the bootanimation zip works just fine, so do that instead  I'll throw it up in a separate thread to declutter this one.
Thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32792-cm10boot-anim-new-cm10-boot-animation/


----------



## droidxuser123

synrgi said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer not breaking other people's phones, just my own!


reading on androidpolice it seems we can just use a root explorer and USE the PROPER file to put in place of the old one


----------



## synrgi

droidxuser123 said:


> reading on androidpolice it seems we can just use a root explorer and USE the PROPER file to put in place of the old one


Yeah it looks like they compiled together every single boot anim zip for each resolution. The one for our device is Vertical-720


----------



## droidxuser123

hmm seems some people over at XDA are having black screens, I guess I can just wait until they put it in


----------



## synrgi

droidxuser123 said:


> hmm seems some people over at XDA are having black screens, I guess I can just wait until they put it in


Always a good way to go about things! I'm just so used to installing broken builds while testing cm wip code that it doesn't bug me anymore. The animation works on my side using the zip I put in the new thread. Just re-wiped and flashed my cm install to confirm and rebooted a couple times. It's possible that the people at XDA are using the old version of the boot animation; a lot of fixes were made to it a couple hours ago, you can read the review comments here: http://r.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/21799/


----------



## droidxuser123

synrgi said:


> Always a good way to go about things! I'm just so used to installing broken builds while testing cm wip code that it doesn't bug me anymore. The animation works on my side using the zip I put in the new thread. Just re-wiped and flashed my cm install to confirm and rebooted a couple times. It's possible that the people at XDA are using the old version of the boot animation; a lot of fixes were made to it a couple hours ago, you can read the review comments here: http://r.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/21799/


ok thanks


----------



## cannotresist

Anybody having Bluetooth issues on the 8-22 build? Doesn't seem to connect all the time to my cars Bluetooth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## spiderj

I noticed that the camera app does not have a motion stabilization built in. Also doesnt seem to take pictures well when the target is moving, produces blurry photos. anyone recommend a good camera app?

EDIT: Disregard, I just went ahead and downloaded like 5 apps. see which works best.

Wish we could flash the HTC cameras.


----------



## droidxuser123

Face unlock seems to be broken in the latest nightly


----------



## kennyho35

What's the best theme to run cm10 with and is there a way to port or copy Samsung apps and run on cm10?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ThePipeLayer

If I were everyone I would stay clear of the 08/24 build. You won't be able to make phone calls

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ombracol

ThePipeLayer said:


> If I were everyone I would stay clear of the 08/24 build. You won't be able to make phone calls
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


yeah going back to 8/23 ....8/24 no go!


----------



## spiderj

running the 8/23 nightly and my 4g is horrible. Dropped to 3g and its horrible. Phone calls are crackling. Going back to 8/21 or 8/22

Rolled back to 8/21 build. 4g rock solid again.


----------



## ThePipeLayer

spiderj said:


> running the 8/23 nightly and my 4g is horrible. Dropped to 3g and its horrible. Phone calls are crackling. Going back to 8/21 or 8/22
> 
> Rolled back to 8/21 build. 4g rock solid again.


I went back to 23 but I'm noticing 4g not as stable.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## spiderj

ThePipeLayer said:


> I went back to 23 but I'm noticing 4g not as stable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


I never went to 24. 4g was very unstable for me on 23. went back to 21 and it seems very stable.


----------



## cannotresist

8/25 build is all kinds of borked...tried to make a phone call and the phone went into a continuous bootloop. Going back once again to 8/21 build. CM10 is getting worse with each build, not better.


----------



## Breezer23

I was getting a lot of screen flicker (especially when the keyboard was up) on 8/23. Anyone else?


----------



## kisypher

no kidding, in fact the last 2 builds have been almost unusable.

[quote nbillstresist' timestamp='1345903664' post='918603']
8/25 build is all kinds of borked...tried to make a phone call and the phone went into a continuous bootloop. Going back once again to 8/21 build. CM10 is getting worse with each build, not better.
[/quote]


----------



## tako

Breezer23 said:


> I was getting a lot of screen flicker (especially when the keyboard was up) on 8/23. Anyone else?


I'm on 8/24 and still get a lot of screen flicker. I wish i would have read some of these comments before trying the nightlies


----------



## Breezer23

That's why it is a good habit to always back up. I've gone back to Synergy for now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123

Breezer23 said:


> I was getting a lot of screen flicker (especially when the keyboard was up) on 8/23. Anyone else?


option under developer options > HW overlay


----------



## ThePipeLayer

Anyone tried the 08/26 build yet?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## Breezer23

I just installed it. Still no sound for me.

EDIT: After changing the volume level with the hardware buttons the sound started working. All seems well thus far


----------



## ThePipeLayer

Breezer23 said:


> I just installed it. Still no sound for me.
> 
> EDIT: After changing the volume level with the hardware buttons the sound started working. All seems well thus far


Thanks for giving an update. With all the changes in tonight's change log I'm going to wait till tomorrow to flash the newest build.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## kisypher

8/26 working great. All sound is working, and Netflix is now working as well. Yippee!



ThePipeLayer said:


> Anyone tried the 08/26 build yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## techjpo

Presently running the 8/26 Nightly, and everything seems to be working well. My only issue seems to be GPS. It works, but seems to be off by about 50 yards. This has never been the case before on this phone or even my Galaxy Nexus for that matter, when getting a location lock at my house.


----------



## droidxuser123

techjpo said:


> Presently running the 8/26 Nightly, and everything seems to be working well. My only issue seems to be GPS. It works, but seems to be off by about 50 yards. This has never been the case before on this phone or even my Galaxy Nexus for that matter, when getting a location lock at my house.


I always did a calibration test because it just has an approximate location on mine, my DX eventually was 2K off by the end of it's life


----------



## spiderj

Anyone run the 8/28 build?


----------



## mean sixteen

spiderj said:


> Anyone run the 8/28 build?


Haven't tested much but so far great.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## kisypher

8/29 is running smoothly. Everything is working, and paired with the latest Trinity kernel it's pretty much flawless.



spiderj said:


> Anyone run the 8/28 build?


----------



## juancaperez2000

kisypher said:


> 8/29 is running smoothly. Everything is working, and paired with the latest Trinity kernel it's pretty much flawless.


From where are u gettin trinity kernel?


----------



## kisypher

A couple of nights ago he tweeted a link to an Alpha build. I ran Trinity exclusively on my Gnex and was really missing it on the GS3.



juancaperez2000 said:


> From where are u gettin trinity kernel?


----------



## Bandire

spiderj said:


> Anyone run the 8/28 build?


I've had a couple SOD's, but other than that it's been solid.


----------



## ThePipeLayer

08/29 has had 0 issues so far the screen flicker went away. Also battery life is better for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## kisypher

Update: received an email from morfic; he WILL be maintaining Trinity for the d2vzw. He should have a new build out tonight or tomorrow.



kisypher timestamp= said:


> A couple of nights ago he tweeted a link to an Alpha build. I ran Trinity exclusively on my Gnex and was really missing it on the GS3.


----------



## Breezer23

kisypher said:


> Update: received an email from morfic; he WILL be maintaining Trinity for the d2vzw. He should have a new build out tonight or tomorrow.


Sexy time!


----------



## ThePipeLayer

Apparently CM10 has hashed out the echo in the phone calls with this newest build.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## droidxuser123

ThePipeLayer said:


> Apparently CM10 has hashed out the echo in the phone calls with this newest build.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


on the 8/30 build? or the test echo fixes being posted


----------



## ThePipeLayer

droidxuser123 said:


> on the 8/30 build? or the test echo fixes being posted


Yeah i don't hear it in the 30 build anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## ripken204

I don't hear ANYTHING in the 30 build when I am making a call..


----------



## droidxuser123

ripken204 said:


> I don't hear ANYTHING in the 30 build when I am making a call..


like.. you don't hear the other person or the echo lol


----------



## ripken204

droidxuser123 said:


> like.. you don't hear the other person or the echo lol


I don't hear the other person and the other person doesn't hear me.


----------



## droidxuser123

ripken204 said:


> I don't hear the other person and the other person doesn't hear me.


Oh ok, I just read on XDA that similar people are having this problem
It seems kinda random, are you using the KT747 kernel?


----------



## ripken204

droidxuser123 said:


> Oh ok, I just read on XDA that similar people are having this problem
> It seems kinda random, are you using the KT747 kernel?


no, I'm using the CM kernel, 3.0.41


----------



## droidxuser123

ripken204 said:


> no, I'm using the CM kernel, 3.0.41


looks like someone has calls working fine, check towards the bottom of the page xda-developers


----------



## ThePipeLayer

It echoes really bad on speaker, from what I'm told. The whole volume thing is all screwy, in phone calls and listening to music but seems if you put the volume all the way up then click down from that it will work.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## ThePipeLayer

I dirty flashed 08/30 over 29 as well.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## spiderj

been very quite here......


----------



## R_alphy

Galaxy S3 running CM10


----------



## droidxuser123

spiderj said:


> been very quite here......


the ROM is really going along, despite a couple of bugs it really smooth


----------



## mindflayer

I just got my GS3 today and I rooted,unlocked my bootloader and did a data wipe. I applied the update from external storage and:

_Verifying update package..._
_E:failed to verify whole-file signature_
_E:signature verifaction failed_
_Installation aborted_

Please help!


----------



## kisypher

Sounds like you maybe tried to use the native recovery rather than CWM or TWRP.



mindflayer said:


> I just got my GS3 today and I rooted,unlocked my bootloader and did a data wipe. I applied the update from external storage and:
> 
> _Verifying update package..._
> _E:failed to verify whole-file signature_
> _E:signature verifaction failed_
> _Installation aborted_
> 
> Please help!


----------



## mindflayer

I rebooted to recovery from the EZ app.. I didn't do it with the power and volume button like the OP said.. think that's where I went wrong?

Edit-Nevermind, I switched to TWRP and got it to load the ROM. Looks its boot looping now.. I'm always the lucky one lol How do I get back to the recovery? Volume buttons and power?


----------



## kisypher

You have to flash one of the custom recoveries, either CWM or TWRP, and then reboot to recovery.



mindflayer said:


> I rebooted to recovery from the EZ app.. I didn't do it with the power and volume button like the OP said.. think that's where I went wrong?


----------



## mindflayer

I don't know if the flash stuck.. I'm bootlooping on the Baked JB rom startup screen.. and I can't get back to TWRP recovery.. am I screwed?

Well I figured out how to get back into TWRP.. should I wipe cache?


----------



## mindflayer

Once I wiped the cache I was good to go. Thanks for helping.


----------



## R1Lover

I have been running aokp, had a few bugs here and there and less than desired battery life, switched to CM10... and it's amazing... 15 hours on battery and still at about 50% on a light day.. I would have been 10% on aokp.

Loving it... thx TD


----------



## mindflayer

I did the same.. cm10 no frills FTW

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SyddyS

Dumb question, but is there any way to unlock center->left instead of center->right? It's the little things in life...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sirknave

mindflayer said:


> Sounds like you maybe tried to use the native recovery rather than CWM or TWRP.


I'm having the same problem and I believe I also used the native recovery. I don't know how to install CWM now. I originally used Casual to root and help me install 4.1 touchwiz on my Verizon GS3. After factory reset I attempted to install CM10 from the SD card and got the aformentioned error. My phone is stuck. I can only access the native recovery or ODIN mode (I have a mac so I can't use ODIN and Heimdall doesn't seem to want to play nice. Please help!! I need my phone for... life. I'm happy going back to stock if I need to but I'd love to run CM10.


----------



## brandonb0013

MY PROBLEMS: (been using it for a full day)

1) seems to have low service. i live about 1.2 miles from a verizon cell tower with nothing that could disrupt it inbetween my house and it. when was stock and on stock rooted, i always had full bars. now i have only 1 or 2 out of 4. this is the biggest problem for me, and for now, the only thing making me search for other roms, but others just dont seem to live up to this one? does anyone know a fix to the 3g/cell reception? also is there another rom thats just as stable, yet also jelly bean and fast?

only other thing that doesnt work that ive read thats well known is NFC so i wont go into detail. (wont turn on)

Side Notes:
Pandora didnt work at first, it would crash upon loading. uninstalled and reinstalled and it works now.
battery life if quite well i must add, no complaints there
charging seems to take a little longer than when it was stock, maybe its just me?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

Download a new modem and see if you have better reception. Since you're on Verizon it might be best to use the official CM10 thread in the dev section:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35602-romcm10-official-cyanogenmod10-nightly-builds/


----------

